# Christmas vacation



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Here's a little goodie from a condo I stayed in while vacationing in Aspen...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's not to love? There's a fire extinguisher there, what more do you want?


----------

